# motor brush removal



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

I got the motor out of my MRC engine. Now how do I remove the brushes? Is there a special wrench to remove the notched, semi nut looking thingamajig? Here's a pic:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I have ZERO experience with one of those, but would a needle nose pliers (with the nose ends positioned in the notches) allow you to unscrew the holder thingy?

Just a blind guess ...

TJ


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

TJ,

I thought the same thing. I wanted to get some experienced advice before I twisted something else off. I hooked it up to track power and she runs, both headlights even still work!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

It should just drop out, the notch is only there for a spring wire type brush, like an older Mantua motor.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Now I'm even more confuzzled. The brushes just drop out?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

JohnAP said:


> Now I'm even more confuzzled. The brushes just drop out?


Yes, they are only held in by the springs and whatever backs those up, usually a cap or post of some sort. Brushes are made of carbon and need to "float" in and out for wear and riding the armature. Yours is most likely stuck in some corrosion or rust in the brush tube itself, a carefully placed point from an Xacto knife between the armature and the brush may help break that grip.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Shay,

Isn't that notched nut looking thingy the cap that holds the spring, and consequently the brush in the motor?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

JohnAP said:


> Shay,
> 
> Isn't that notched nut looking thingy the cap that holds the spring, and consequently the brush in the motor?


It looks like the cap and spring are already off. The cap on that particular motor has a very small hole in it, is six sided and should spin off like a nut.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*mystery solved!*

The whole brass notched-nut-looking thing is actualy an assembly. Unscrew the assembly and on the underside is a tube that has the spring in it, an insulating washer, and the brush. Now all I need is new brushes!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I know where two more of those motors are... :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

JohnAP said:


> The whole brass notched-nut-looking thing is actualy an assembly. Unscrew the assembly and on the underside is a tube that has the spring in it, an insulating washer, and the brush. Now all I need is new brushes!


... and a new insulating washer ...  Hope you can fabricate a new one.

Hey, just out of curiosity, is the spring a conventional coil spring, or a spring like a cut paper clip with two straight ends?

TJ


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Shaygetz, you the man! Are there any companies that carry just the brushes?


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

TJ,

It's a short coil spring. As for the insulating washer, I used to build my own computers, and the washer is almost exactly the same as the ones I used to mount motherboards to chasis!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

JohnAP said:


> Shaygetz, you the man! Are there any companies that carry just the brushes?


You'll not find those, they haven't been made for 25 years...I do know where 2 more of those motors are though...


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*motor*

Shaygetz,

Can you PM me your source?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

That source would be my parts drawer...


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

I should have known! As I said, you the man! Is there any other motor that would work in this loco without depleting your parts drawer?


----------

